# Support groups in Lancashire, UK????



## Vanquish44 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know of any anxiety support groups around the Lancashire area? Preferably Preston or Blackpool but all areas considered.

Thank you! 

Nicky


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I am near to Preston+Blackpool, but I don't know anything about actual support groups, sorry. But someone on the forum might.


----------

